# Watch Tools Heads Up?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Item No. 120730728458 seems ideal for somebody on here?

mike


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

well someone's completely priced me outta them now - hope it was someone on here at least!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

My prediction is very costly the drawers themselves would sell well, let alone all the other.


----------



## lakitu (Oct 30, 2009)

bsa said:


> My prediction is very costly the drawers themselves would sell well, let alone all the other.


Seems like a bargain, my turns without accessories cost me Â£30. I would love those drawers! Shame I missed the auction.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

NICE LOT, WISH I HADN'T MISSED THE AUCTION AS WELL. KEEP US POSTED IF YOU SEE ANY MORE LIKE THIS!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

What an absolute bargain! Hope somebody here was in on it?

Mike


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for the heads up on this lot, they have now made their way to me and what a great mixture it is, there are masses of nos mainsprings for clock, pocket watches and wrist watches, loads of different jewels, pushers, balance staff, stems, crowns, part movements, ornate clock hands, 2000+ wrist watch and pocket watch hands, many still carded with some really nice lume filled ones that look to be from the 40s,some lathe bit's and bobs, about 150 tiny tins with stuff in I've not been through yet plus loads of little boxes with stuff in as well as masses of little packets yet to be checked, there is tools I've no idea about and last but not least 3 nos casio watches complete with hang tags from the 70's, it's the one ripley wore in alien.

I'm sure I'm going to need a lot of help to indentify this stuff so get ready for a deluge of questions chaps :cowboy:












tixntox said:


> Item No. 120730728458 seems ideal for somebody on here?
> 
> mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's brilliant that someone here got fixed up. Good on you and you're welcome for the heads up. :thumbup:

Regards

Mike


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wait, one of the NOS is a Guigiaro from ALIENS ... or there are THREE of them?!  Post a pic or two and instantly make the entire forum absolutely green with envy....

Like we were here.

Just one will pay for the whole lot. Offer it here first, wouldja?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, ... "Casio from ALIEN...." I need to clean my glasses. :duh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

wookie said:


> .... last but not least *3 nos **casio** watches complete with hang tags from the 70's, it's the one **ripley** wore in **alien**.*


David,

If Wookie is referring to these (seller's 2nd photo from eBay listing # 120730728458):










Then I think he may be in some confusion as to which watch Ripley wore in Alien*S* ....

which of course was a *Seiko* 7A28-7000 - as you correctly linked. :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Post a pic or two and instantly make the entire forum absolutely green with envy.... Like we were here.


But what has my 7A38-7140 got to do with it ? :huh: :lookaround:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Not confused guys, the film I'm referring to is "ALIEN" not "ALIENS" where ripley wears two casio f-100 glued together and so does dallas,


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

wookie said:


> Not confused guys, the film I'm referring to is "ALIEN" not "ALIENS"


My apologies for the inference, Wookie.







I stand corrected. :duh:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

no worries, it goes nice with my pulse meter, only need the 7a38 now :derisive:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > Not confused guys, the film I'm referring to is "ALIEN" not "ALIENS"
> ...


----------

